

Why Loggly chose Elasticsearch over Solr for reliable, scalable log management - KarenS
https://www.loggly.com/blog/loggly-chose-elasticsearch-reliable-scalable-log-management/?utm_source=social-media&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
benradler
The image in the post is broken -- if you want to see it, its here:
[https://www.loggly.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/Elasticsea...](https://www.loggly.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/Elasticsearch-vs-Solr.jpg)

